

Spy Agencies Urge Caution on Phone Deal - zz1
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/29/us/spy-agencies-urge-caution-on-phone-deal.html

======
misiti3780
Chertoff charged a "modest sum" for the report eh ?

------
Someone1234
Title is misleading. The title on HK ("NSA concerned to lose US phone system
traffic controller"), the story doesn't refer to the NSA at all (it literally
doesn't contain the term "NSA" and refers to the "National Security Agency"
just once in reference to Snowden's former employer).

Instead it refers to a paid for report by the competition and the FBI (and
unnamed "other" law enforcement) who cite broad "foreigners bad, Americans
good" concerns and other vague threats (something something disruption).

The article reads like a Neustar Press Release. I am well aware that the
author is well regarded, but still, very Neustar friendly article...

